# anyone buy the dr.freedman's program??



## vicky (Jul 16, 2007)

I have purchased it few month ago and found out some good information about the truth of dp/dr.just want to know anyone bought it also?


----------



## wetlknboutpractice2222 (Feb 7, 2010)

vicky said:


> I have purchased it few month ago and found out some good information about the truth of dp/dr.just want to know anyone bought it also?


 hey im from where your from lol go steelers but know i havent but i did see something that says it can fix dr dp but i think its a load of shit


----------



## vicky (Jul 16, 2007)

oh.really? do you still live in pittsburgh now?


----------



## wetlknboutpractice2222 (Feb 7, 2010)

vicky said:


> oh.really? do you still live in pittsburgh now?


yes mam right in munhall


----------



## vicky (Jul 16, 2007)

[quote name='wetlknboutplayoffs2222' date='17 February 2010 - 07:53 PM' timestamp='1266450795' post='182569']
yes mam right in munhall

So how long have u had dp/dr and do u still work or study?
I live in monroeville and currently not working.


----------



## wetlknboutpractice2222 (Feb 7, 2010)

vicky said:


> yes mam right in munhall
> 
> So how long have u had dp/dr and do u still work or study?
> I live in monroeville and currently not working.


im still in high school im 18 and im having trouble graduating i havent been to school in a month and i did see dr. freedmans program did it help you a all like do you feel any better or has it helped in any way cause its not cheap and i didnt want to spend the money if it wasnt going to help at all


----------



## vicky (Jul 16, 2007)

wetlknboutplayoffs2222 said:


> im still in high school im 18 and im having trouble graduating i havent been to school in a month and i did see dr. freedmans program did it help you a all like do you feel any better or has it helped in any way cause its not cheap and i didnt want to spend the money if it wasnt going to help at all


Well,I think it helps and it depends on how much effort you put to use her coping skill.
if you want,I can email you a copy of the e-book(part of the dr.freedman's program) and some nutritiom plan.let me know if you need it.


----------



## beatnikbdog (Jan 8, 2005)

could you possibly email a copy of the e-book to me? i'm interested in finding out what this program is all about..



vicky said:


> Well,I think it helps and it depends on how much effort you put to use her coping skill.
> if you want,I can email you a copy of the e-book(part of the dr.freedman's program) and some nutritiom plan.let me know if you need it.


----------



## wetlknboutpractice2222 (Feb 7, 2010)

vicky said:


> Well,I think it helps and it depends on how much effort you put to use her coping skill.
> if you want,I can email you a copy of the e-book(part of the dr.freedman's program) and some nutritiom plan.let me know if you need it.


you think i can get that book


----------

